# RazzleXDazzle F2 Spawn (Bozo/Betty)



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

My original betta pair named Bozo and Betty had 14 fry. Patriot, Patty, Razzle and Dazzle were some of their babies. My nephew raised Razzle and Dazzle since March but found them to be very picky eaters and was willing to let me breed them and then agreed to return them. Well, tonight fry hatched and I am so excited! This is considered an F2 spawn. Razzle and Dazzle are siblings. Can’t wait to see them color out ....galaxy koi!








Fry falling from nest circled! Super small....


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Yay! I can't wait to see them grow up!!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Day 2 - dropping from the nest.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like I have about 24 fry from Dazzle/Razzle! Again I plan to leave Razzle in the tank for a few more weeks unless something changes my mind. So far, both Highlighter and Razzle are great dads!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Congrats can’t wait to see what their babies are going to be like


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

7 days old


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

They are so tiny that I had to zoom in to see them all 😝 

So tiny and cute! I admire your breeders, though I could never be a breeder - I would just worry worry worry and try to count them all day long to see if they were all still there lol


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I second that. I would never get anything done. Especially when the hit 50+. I count all my fish everyday and examine them to make sure everyone is there and healthy. Those darn neon tetras I have 8 and they zip around it takes 20 minutes to see if they are all there. I get up to 6 and then off the go and I got to start all over again. Lol


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

13 days old, needless to say, I miscounted, there are approx. 50 fry!
I usually notice a growth spurt around 2-3 weeks. Please grow fast!!!!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Awe look at them growing.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Super cute! What do they even eat at this point?


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Baby brine shrimp, in another week or two I will start spawn and grow.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I combined Bumbleberryxighlighter and RazzlexDazzle spawns in my 20 gal long. 
here are some pictures!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Lol love the look on the first pic. It’s like what do you think you are doing taking my picture. Reminds me of grumpy cat.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Such cuties ❤

They still look so small! When is a betta considered adult, I wonder? Never really thought of that before.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Remember the size difference I had in a few fry? I believe he/she is one of my runts. These were hatched on June 19/20 so 7 weeks old now ....


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

MABetta said:


> Remember the size difference I had in a few fry? I believe he/she is one of my runts. These were hatched on June 19/20 so 7 weeks old now ....


That makes sense. I remember some of them were born a little later. It's pretty neat to see the two combined fry in the same tank and the size difference


----------

